# bhyve question, is AMD supported?



## jrushford (Dec 27, 2013)

Greetings,

When I load the vmm kernel module, I see the following in /var/log/messages:


```
Dec 27 11:47:01 susieq kernel: amd_iommu_init: not implemented
Dec 27 11:47:01 susieq kernel: amdv_init: not implemented
Dec 27 11:47:01 susieq kernel: amdv_cleanup: not implemented
Dec 27 11:47:01 susieq kernel: module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vmm, 0xffffffff82817b60, 0) error 6
```

I'm running FreeBSD-RC3.  Is amd not supported yet?  I have virtualization enabled in my BIOS.

*T*hanks.


----------



## jrushford (Dec 27, 2013)

Sorry, I'm running: FreeBSD 10.0-RC3 #0 r259778:

*T*hanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 27, 2013)

They are working on it, but not yet.


----------



## jrushford (Dec 27, 2013)

*O*kay, thanks.


----------



## borsti007 (Aug 4, 2014)

Has anybody tested bhyve with AMD?

I _ha_ve AMD-FX.

From the FAQ:


> Q: What hardware does it run on?
> 
> A: bhyve currently supports Intel processors with Extended Page Tables. Processor EPT compatibility can be determined at ark.intel.com but most Atom C2000, Core i3, i5, i7 and related Xeon processors are supported. Presence of the "POPCNT" (POP Count) processor feature in dmesg(8) will also indicate EPT support.
> 
> ...



As I understand, it should work now with AMD.


----------



## Dizzzy_Dozzzer (Oct 22, 2014)

I've got the same issues as the TS.

```
FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #2
```
Processor information from /var/run/dmesg.boot:

```
CPU: AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 3280                  (2400.05-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x600f12  Family = 0x15  Model = 0x1  Stepping = 2
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x1e98220b<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,MON,SSSE3,CX16,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,POPCNT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX>
  AMD Features=0x2e500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1c9bfff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,OSVW,IBS,XOP,SKINIT,WDT,LWP,FMA4,NodeId,Topology,PCXC,PNXC>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
```
And the problem lines from /var/run/dmesg.boot:

```
amd_iommu_init: not implemented
amdv_init: not implemented
amdv_cleanup: not implemented
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vmm, 0xffffffff80e2ab60, 0) error 6
```
Hardware virtualisation options are turned on in BIOS. Is AMD not supported yet or do I have incompatible hardware and can*'*t I run bhyve?

Thanks.


----------



## usdmatt (Oct 22, 2014)

There is no AMD bhyve support in 10.0-RELEASE. It was developed in a separate project and was only merged into HEAD yesterday.



> Author:neel
> Date:Tue Oct 21 07:10:43 2014 UTC _(27 hours, 27 minutes ago)_
> Changed paths:*23*
> Log Message:
> ...



I'm not sure if they are going to try and push it into 10.1-RELEASE. I would hope so, but I don't think it made it into 10.1-RC3 and that is supposed to be the last release candidate, so I'm not sure if they'll allow a change that isn't a critical fix into 10.1 a week before release.

Dizzzy_Dozzzer, your CPU `dmesg` output lists POPCNT which would suggest your processor has the required features.


> as with Intel processors, presence of the "POPCNT" (POP Count) processor feature in dmesg(8) will also indicate RVI support.


----------



## Dizzzy_Dozzzer (Oct 22, 2014)

usdmatt said:


> Your CPU  dmesg output lists POPCNT which would suggest your processor has the required features.


Yeah, SVM and POPCNT flags are present, so I suppose that I can run bhyve at my server instead of VirtualBox. But maybe there are some ways to run bhyve on the AMD server? I hope it would be so.


----------



## teachop (Dec 23, 2014)

With 10.1-RELEASE I am seeing the same messages with an AMD processor having the required hardware features.

Edit:  Present status is given here:
https://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-virtualization@freebsd.org/msg02891.html


----------



## junovitch@ (Dec 31, 2014)

Bhyve's AMD support hit 10-STABLE yesterday with SVN r276403. See https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=276403 for the commit details.


----------



## rsp (Jan 10, 2015)

What would be the easiest way to try out bhyve on AMD processors?
Is there a way to upgrade from the official version, 10.1 *FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE #0 r274401*


```
# freebsd-update upgrade -r 10.1-STABLE
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.1-RELEASE from update2.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic world/base

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
src/src world/doc world/games world/lib32

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 10.1-STABLE from update2.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.1-STABLE from update4.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.1-STABLE from update5.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.1-STABLE from update3.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.1-STABLE from update6.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```


----------



## Juanitou (Jan 10, 2015)

Upgrades with freebsd-update(8) only work with RELEASE versions (there are no -STABLE "releases"). You should do a source upgrade : FreeBSD Handbook — Chapter 24. Updating and Upgrading FreeBSD.


----------



## rsp (Jan 10, 2015)

OK!

As another solution, does someone know if there are predictable release dates at ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/ISO-IMAGES/


----------



## kpa (Jan 10, 2015)

Not really and those images can not be used for upgrades but only for clean installs. Do the source upgrade, it's not difficult at all if you follow the instructions closely.


----------



## rsp (Jan 10, 2015)

I am not on a high-speed Internet connection on the AMD machine that I want to test bhyve on. Thanks anyways for the hint.


----------

